# Wild Hogs



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

How many have problems with Wild Hogs? Here in Texas they are a considerable problem, everyone complains about them but most land owners seem unwilling to let people come onto their property and set traps or hunt them. In some parts of the state their are probably more wild hogs than cattle, a crying shame for the resource like that to go unharvested.

This summer If I get around to building outside stand alone pantry, I am thinking of building a smokehouse next to it and doing what it takes to get permission to harvest some of those hogs. The cool winter months would be just about the perfect time to cure and smoke up a years supply of pork.

Any suggestions as how to approach a land owner to get permission to hunt or trap hogs?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Im surprpised they don't let you on their place to hunt them.Maybe they have irrespocible hunters on thier land. That I can understand. We have hunting clubs here that hunt deer with dogs and they are as disrespectful as I have ever seen.
From what I have seen the hogs are tearing up land and consuming resorces at an alarming rate. 
I guess a lot of the southern most states are dealing with the problem. I went to an archery shop the other day and spoke with the owner. He is goining to South Carolina to hunt them.
I've heard some say the older ones don't taste that good. If you do decide to start harvesting, please let us know how the meat comes out.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

here in our area they catch the hogs and then feed it corn or grain for a month to six weeks then kill it. my friends say that helps with the taste.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> Im surprpised they don't let you on their place to hunt them.Maybe they have irrespocible hunters on thier land. That I can understand. We have hunting clubs here that hunt deer with dogs and they are as disrespectful as I have ever seen.
> From what I have seen the hogs are tearing up land and consuming resorces at an alarming rate.
> I guess a lot of the southern most states are dealing with the problem. I went to an archery shop the other day and spoke with the owner. He is goining to South Carolina to hunt them.
> I've heard some say the older ones don't taste that good. If you do decide to start harvesting, please let us know how the meat comes out.


Wild hog is pretty good, we have mainly put the whole animal in a "BIG" smoker and hot smoked them. Done that way they are very good and do not even resemble a commercial pork meat, they are similar to beef in texture and taste.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

we love wild hog,actually iprefer it.but in our neck of the woods we don't have very many. our friend on the other side of town has recently some signs so maybe soon.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

We have a friend who has been trying to kill the
, he's a farmer and they rut up a crop in no time. He has to hunt them at night and he says they have routines. Certain parts on certain nights. He calls them intelligent.

anyway..

Heard they don't taste well at all.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

"Any suggestions as how to approach a land owner to get permission to hunt or trap hogs?"

Best bet is to ask around the Co-op/feed store, see if anyone is having hog issues, or even put up a bulletin that you're willing to help eradicate hogs for the experience of it if your Co-Op or feed store has a bulletin board.

That'd be my best advice at finding someone quickly. 

Maybe even ask the local sheriff/deputies as they may hear a lot about hog problems since they are "out and about" talking to folks all the time.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

:ranton:We have about 200 acres of farm/woods that we let people hunt on. Most people do ask permission but some are downright ignorant. In the past couple months, we had someone drive through and rut up a field, some idiot field dressed a deer right where all the hunters park and left the head/legs, guts right in the pull-off, and we've had several instances of garbage being dumped along fields. I don't mean a beer can, I mean black plastic bags of trash thrown out along the edge of a field. And a few years ago some real jerk shot directly into our safety zone towards the house, VERY close to where my wife was standing with my, at the time, infant son. It's to the point that I'm ready to say the hell with all of them and post the place, but my dad owns it all and says as long as it's his it won't be posted.:rantoff:

So, that's probably why many landowners don't let people hunt. Having said that, if you want to ask someone, knock on their door and ask very nicely and you might get someone to let you. It's a shame that a few people are that disrespectful and ruin it for the rest of the hunters. If you ask the landowner where you should park, if there is a bad time for you to hunt, whether you can walk through fields or around them, etc that should go a long way to gaining permission. Show him or her that you're willing to work with them and follow their rules and requests and that you recognize you are a guest on their property.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree with Jason ... When people leave trash behind and/or cut fencing, farmers can get a little ticked. I also agree to knock on their door and ask very nicely and you might get someone to let you hunt. Let them know you will be a farm frendly hunter. Let them know for the right to hunt you would be willing to help them ... if they need it.

Wild meat is great ...IMHO  ... deer, hog or rabbit. It needs to be handled right from the start ... the kill to the table. It is all in how you do it.

Best of luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Surprisingly we have a few wild hogs just east of town. Most of the ranchers will let you hunt them if you abide by some common curtsy. The ranchers that post no hunting at all are the ones that have already been burned by the you know who's. Most everyone around here says that the big hogs and the little ones are not bad but not real good either for taste, but the medium sized ones are pretty good. Haven't tried any my self so I can't say, but that may change this spring......


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Jason said:


> :ranton:We have about 200 acres of farm/woods that we let people hunt on. Most people do ask permission but some are downright ignorant. In the past couple months, we had someone drive through and rut up a field, some idiot field dressed a deer right where all the hunters park and left the head/legs, guts right in the pull-off, and we've had several instances of garbage being dumped along fields. I don't mean a beer can, I mean black plastic bags of trash thrown out along the edge of a field. And a few years ago some real jerk shot directly into our safety zone towards the house, VERY close to where my wife was standing with my, at the time, infant son. It's to the point that I'm ready to say the hell with all of them and post the place, but my dad owns it all and says as long as it's his it won't be posted.:rantoff:
> 
> So, that's probably why many landowners don't let people hunt. Having said that, if you want to ask someone, knock on their door and ask very nicely and you might get someone to let you. It's a shame that a few people are that disrespectful and ruin it for the rest of the hunters. If you ask the landowner where you should park, if there is a bad time for you to hunt, whether you can walk through fields or around them, etc that should go a long way to gaining permission. Show him or her that you're willing to work with them and follow their rules and requests and that you recognize you are a guest on their property.


In your case, you could do several things, Post a sign warning that continued abuse will result in prosecution and post a small reward for information leading to the abusers. Some people would sell their grandmother down the river for a few dollars.

If you have them, put up a few game cams, they wont be expecting that.

There is no excuse for abusing the someones generosity in that manner. If someone did that to a landowner around here....well lets just say it would not be pretty, and then they would get handed over to the land owner.


----------

